
Show HN: Online IPTV M3U Playlist Editor - frits1993
https://m3u-editor.com
======
frits1993
The playlist we got from our IPTV provider half a year ago, contained way too
many channels for our Raspberry Pi Kodi box to be happy, and way more than we
needed. So in May, I built a v0.1 of what is m3u-editor.com today.

Turns out there are more like me, who had found and started using my software.
Last month, I gave it a complete rebuild and made the dashboard as user
friendly as possible. With hundreds of new weekly users, I figured this might
interest the HN community as well.

~~~
shyn3
The issue with m3u lists is now the cool software has the VideoClub option.
You should try to build something for Windows that can utilize that. That's a
big windows pain point.

